# New Omega Seamaster



## JJ2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi I'm a noob to swiss watches but has Omega changed the design of the seamaster black professional to fit in with the blue seamaster? I ask because i've had a look on the website recently and the sword dialled face has gone! Must say I do miss those sword hands, does anybody know if Omega intend to return the old black seamaster?


----------



## joe band (May 31, 2008)

welcome to the forum. you have hit on the $64,000 question. it seems that, at least in the short term, omega has killed the 2254.50 (sword handed, black dial) to up the ante and push more people towards the PO.

fr john had a post just yesterday addressing how to get around omega's short sidedness. you will see that many others feel as you do.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=390219


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

That's the very popular, but discontinued 2254.50 SMP. The other black SMP is the "Bond," but in black, which is currently available. You can find nice second-hand examples of the "2254" here and there, but in the last few months, they have been trading for near what they were selling for when new. Good luck! Both are nice. |>


----------



## JJ2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It was a fantastic looking watch, real alternative to the blue seamaster (not that there's anything wrong with the blue seamaster). Have Omega released anything to confirm why they have changed? I know the blue seamaster was more of a popular choice aside from that the only other reason I can think is a Omega cost cutting exercise. Suppose a second- hand near mint 2254 will have to do...:-(


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Two words: Planet Ocean.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

I love my 2254. More than any other Omega I have owned by quite a bit (Speedy, AT, BondSMP). It's an individual and very different than the PO for me. The lume is killer too!


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

jbdan said:


> I love my 2254. More than any other Omega I have owned by quite a bit (Speedy, AT, BondSMP). It's an individual and very different than the PO for me.


Man, those photos get me every time! ;-)

I'm sure you know what I meant, that the PO eventually took the 2254's position (and the position right above it too), in Omega's lineup.


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

Dixan said:


> Man, those photos get me every time! ;-)
> 
> I'm sure you know what I meant, that the PO eventually took the 2254's position (and the position right above it too), in Omega's lineup.


Yes I did |>

After all the PO's I've tried on and seen I was just relaying my thoughts on this classic not addressing your post specifically


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I had the chance to play with some the two watches I got in for Stock from my trading site. The sword hand watch does look awesome, but the PO beats it. If I had to choose again between the sword hands and the blue bond I already have, I would be hard pressed.

Although... I could put the 2541 up for sale and keep the sword hands model :think:.... Naaaa, the 2541 will always be my first and stay with me forever.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

The Classic looks and the killer sword hands swayed me into securing a 2254.50 this morning.

I should have it by Monday. 

I have been kicking around getting one off on on for years. Finally decided to move some watches to fund the purchase.


----------

